# Which one free (hosting) is best.......?



## satyamy (Apr 24, 2007)

I got free webhosting from 2 site
now i am confused which one to select for my site
I need to use it for my site
Which is something like corporate company website & not any funky personal
so
which one is best
*www.ej.am/

*www.frihost.com/

ej.am


> Base Plan - No Posts!!
> 300mb Space.
> 3000mb Bandwidth.
> 3X - All Features.
> ...


 

frihost


> *250 Mb of space* for your entire collection of websites.
> *10 GB of traffic* each and every month.
> *1 short free subdomain* to be reachable in the whole world (you.frih.net).
> *Php and Perl* scripting languages to fulfill all your programming needs.
> ...


 
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/2609/ejamjm8.th.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/749/frihostgd8.th.jpg

Pls pls pls help
I am very much confused

Pls help


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

i vote for FriHost


----------



## satyamy (Apr 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> i vote for FriHost


Pls can you give any reason why to select frihost
or are you using frihost.........?


----------



## REY619 (Apr 25, 2007)

I vote for frihost because it has more bandwidth and no forced ads.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 25, 2007)

I think *www.frihost.com/ would be better since they have a larger community, they have last chances of shutting down


----------



## satyamy (Apr 25, 2007)

even ej.am has no force ads
strange not a single vote for ej.am
ok 
thanks friends


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 29, 2007)

Also look at profusehost.net


----------



## bbalegere (Apr 29, 2007)

I would suggest ej.am
I have been with for 6 months and i have had not problems at all.
The admin servern has plenty of good servers.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

i wd suggest 110mb.com or frihost..


----------



## satyamy (Apr 29, 2007)

bbalegere said:
			
		

> I would suggest ej.am
> I have been with for 6 months and i have had not problems at all.
> The admin servern has plenty of good servers.


I am unable to receive my Mail on Outlook Express on ej.am



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Also look at profusehost.net


thanks 
will try



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> i wd suggest 110mb.com or frihost..


110mb.com dosent support SMTP


----------



## [A]bu (Apr 29, 2007)

the best is *www.frihost.com/


----------



## aryayush (Apr 29, 2007)

None. Free hosts suck. I would _very strongly_ recommend you not to opt for these free webhosting thingies. They basically delete all your data on a monthly basis, due to some reason or the other. I'm not kidding. Whoever has been through this drill knows it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 30, 2007)

> I would very strongly recommend you not to opt for these free webhosting thingies. They basically delete all your data on a monthly basis, due to some reason or the other.



I have sites with FreeHost , Mihopa and few others, i never saw or faced any problem what u wrote !!! I dont think they delete !! some time may accidentally it can happen... but i never had any issue with them on the point u said...

Yes, they have their problem, Down time.. slow.. lack of support... but never had any issue what u said !!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 30, 2007)

Those were the issues I was talking about too, just did not mention them specifically. I have tried a lot of free webhosts in the past but each and every one of them always had announcements such as server downtime, or switching servers or backup your accounts or we cannot support free hosting anymore, etc. All of them are craptastic, without exception.


----------



## satyamy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: which is the least worst free hosting.......?*

ok guys agree with you
lets do it this ways
which is the least worst free hosting
Frihost or ej.am............?


----------



## ahref (Apr 30, 2007)

Free host is good as long as you are doing some non serious business or creating  personal site.

I created my first site in year 2000, *travelhill.i8.com/ on free host, this site is still alive and listed in dmoz. But now I have abandoned this.


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 30, 2007)

Uh? Is there no third option like "none of the above"?

How can you use free hosting for company sites? Not recommended!


> I need to use it for my site
> Which is something like corporate company website & not any funky personal


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2007)

110mb is best


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 30, 2007)

I like FreeWebs


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2007)

well you can give me also a chance.I am also offering free hosting.But like ej.am and frihost.com mine is also a post to host service.

you can check details about free hosting from here:
*www.techiehost.org/free_hosting.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 5, 2007)

now we have a free hoster at our forum !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> now we have a free hoster at our forum !!!


thanks dude.I have just started but have lots of planing in my mind.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 5, 2007)

Hope u grow and all of us get free hosted by u


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Hope u grow and all of us get free hosted by u


I will love to host all digit members site.


----------



## satyamy (May 5, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> well you can give me also a chance.I am also offering free hosting.But like ej.am and frihost.com mine is also a post to host service.
> 
> you can check details about free hosting from here:
> *www.techiehost.org/free_hosting.html


will try
but can u tell what will you get in giving free hosting.............???


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2007)

I am getting nothing in return.But yeah I will get traffic to my forum.


----------



## hard_rock (May 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> None. Free hosts suck. I would _very strongly_ recommend you not to opt for these free webhosting thingies. They basically delete all your data on a monthly basis, due to some reason or the other. I'm not kidding. Whoever has been through this drill knows it.



I second that...

Me too searched a lot for free webhosts but none were reliable..Those which were trustworthy(www.frihost.com) demand Forum posting.

Tried www.90megs.com just after installing Wordpress it began showing its true colors. You visit your website and it will redirect to some P0RN sites..  Which you definitely wouldnt want to!!

Tried 110mb.com after waiting for a week for registration to open. But just uploading 1MB of data (via FTP) took 1 and half hour on my broadband connection. And later realised that they have disabled Sendmail.

Then I decided to go for Paid Hosting for PEACE OF MIND and got asmallorange.com which offers 75MB, 3GB b/w for just 25$/year. No problems now..

I wrote this because I dont want to go through PAIN TAKING Process again and realise that Paid hosting is better IF YOU NEED QUALITY AND PEACE OF MIND... 

Anyways if you still want to continue on free hosting try www.frihost.com which requires forum posting (again a PAIN in A$$) if you are busy..


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> I wrote this because I dont want to go through PAIN TAKING Process again and realise that Paid hosting is better IF YOU NEED QUALITY AND PEACE OF MIND...
> 
> Anyways if you still want to continue on free hosting try www.frihost.com which requires forum posting (again a PAIN in A$$) if you are busy..


 
Oh ya thats true


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 7, 2007)

all free host sucks and they  r very unsecure never ever use it my site was hacked in december with many other site  hosted on 5gigs.com and it is common with most of the free host and their up time is also not good.
paid hosting is not much expensive some offer 1 gb+ space@ less than 5$/month


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 7, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> paid hosting is not much expensive some offer 1 gb+ space@ less than 5$/month


Even I am offering 1 GB space/20 Gb bandwidth Cpanel hosting with unlimited features for Rs. 2000/- per annum.


----------



## sude (May 8, 2007)

acc to me 110mb the best

go for 110mb.

-SUDE


----------



## satyamy (May 8, 2007)

sude said:
			
		

> acc to me 110mb the best
> 
> go for 110mb.
> 
> -SUDE


the only prob is they dont support SMTP 
otherwise its good


----------

